
Why it's impossible to become a programming expert - shawndumas
http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/programming-and-development/why-its-impossible-to-become-a-programming-expert/673
======
div
This really resonates with me, and is one of the reasons I dread giving
estimates. 80% of the time, I'm just doing something I haven't really done
before and some parts of the problem will either:

a) be solved by someone else already and take half a day to integrate

b) be solved in another language / framework whatever and needs to be ported.

I find that in project mode, it's just easier to bargain and try to drop any
feature which falls into the b category, at least for version 1.

This way, the customer will have a working product minus a few features in a
reasonable timeframe (2 weeks to a month).

